# SALOMON S3 BINDINGS: Opinion needed?



## Rebekah Kim (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm planning to buy brand new *Salomon S3 bindings* from someone (they're unused) from 2016. 
But i can't seem to find reviews/forums on them online.
Any opinions on them?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

General consensus on a few review sites seems to be that they're a decent beginner binding. I can't seem to find the year on them, but they seem a bit... Antiquated. You absolutely sure they're 2016? Just from looking at them, they look like early 2000s vintage. Some other sites I found them on, they were being reviewed alongside some very obvious 2000ish boards. Could be a throwback aesthetic type of thing, but those don't look like anything I've ever seen by Salomon in recent years. I would also think it'd be easier to find info on something only a couple seasons old. Seems questionable to me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dont pay more than 50 bucks imo, thats a very cheap binding new.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bataleon85 said:


> General consensus on a few review sites seems to be that they're a decent beginner binding. I can't seem to find the year on them, but they seem a bit... Antiquated. You absolutely sure they're 2016? Just from looking at them, they look like early 2000s vintage. Some other sites I found them on, they were being reviewed alongside some very obvious 2000ish boards. Could be a throwback aesthetic type of thing, but those don't look like anything I've ever seen by Salomon in recent years. I would also think it'd be easier to find info on something only a couple seasons old. Seems questionable to me.


Yup, those are old ass bindings.

Never tried em before, not saying they're bad.
But old yes, they are that.


TT


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Yup, those are old ass bindings.
> 
> Never tried em before, not saying they're bad.
> But old yes, they are that.
> ...


The first giveaway was the toe strap. Nobody makes over the boot anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## vuong (Feb 1, 2018)

I had a pair of these a while ago, they're from 2001 ish. As someone said before, they're ok for beginners.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

2016? HAHAHA There's a special place in hell for people who blatantly lie about the product they're selling to try and take advantage of uninformed consumers. But then again it's morally wrong to let a sucker keep their money so...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The only fair price for those bindings is free.


----------



## thirtytwoBelow (Oct 10, 2018)

does anyone know what is the flex rating for these bindings?


----------



## KPJD (Dec 27, 2020)

Rebekah Kim said:


> I'm planning to buy brand new *Salomon S3 bindings* from someone (they're unused) from 2016.
> But i can't seem to find reviews/forums on them online.
> Any opinions on them?


They aren't worth much and like most have said are probably from early 2000s but I have a pair and they are the best bindings I have ever used. I have had a pair of Burton bindings and a pair of Forum bindings over the years. Both had issues at different times but the Salomons have never failed me I still ride then now in 2020.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This thread is pretty old. I'm sure the OP has sorted out their bindings by now. Glad to hear those are still reliable for you. Being comfortable with your equipment is important, but if you're still riding these bindings there's probably performance gains to be found in more modern equipment.


----------



## KPJD (Dec 27, 2020)

WigMar said:


> This thread is pretty old. I'm sure the OP has sorted out their bindings by now. Glad to hear those are still reliable for you. Being comfortable with your equipment is important, but if you're still riding these bindings there's probably performance gains to be found in more modern equipment.


100% but the gains your equipment will give you are minor compared to increased fitness and time on the mountain. As of right now I ride maybe 6-8 times a year. Until I have a season where that changes I doubt I'll change my gear to much especially when it has been so reliable.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

KPJD said:


> 100% but the gains your equipment will give you are minor compared to increased fitness and time on the mountain. As of right now I ride maybe 6-8 times a year. Until I have a season where that changes I doubt I'll change my gear to much especially when it has been so reliable.


It hasn't been reliable... It just hasn't been used enough. 

Your gear is more in danger of having dried out straps break than it is in danger of falling apart from overuse.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

KPJD said:


> 100% but the gains your equipment will give you are minor compared to increased fitness and time on the mountain. As of right now I ride maybe 6-8 times a year. Until I have a season where that changes I doubt I'll change my gear to much especially when it has been so reliable.


You probably haven't had a catastrophic binding failure, but it's dangerous and it sucks. From a safety perspective, it's hard to recommend anyone use 20 year old bindings. As @ridethecliche pointed out, plastics dry out and become brittle with age. I'd be skeptical of bindings that old that were "new in the box". 

If you've been using those bindings with success, good for you. I hope they continue to work for you as long as you ask them to. Fitness, experience, and skill do trump gear. You don't NEED anything new... until you do. Be safe out there.


----------



## KPJD (Dec 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> It hasn't been reliable... It just hasn't been used enough.
> 
> Your gear is more in danger of having dried out straps break than it is in danger of falling apart from overuse.


Quite possible, but I have had sessions where I road this gear hard. Along the way I have owned other boards, Burton, forum, and NFA, all of these boards + the Burton and Forum bindings I road with them had issues. Binding mounts breaking, bindings freezing easily, ratchets breaking, etc. I have sold or dumped all of that gear where as my Salomon fast back with S3 bindings is still running great. Super flexible and fun. Some gear is made to last, some gear is made to keep up with trends. So far this gear has out lasted anything else I have used.


WigMar said:


> You probably haven't had a catastrophic binding failure, but it's dangerous and it sucks. From a safety perspective, it's hard to recommend anyone use 20 year old bindings. As @ridethecliche pointed out, plastics dry out and become brittle with age. I'd be skeptical of bindings that old that were "new in the box".
> 
> If you've been using those bindings with success, good for you. I hope they continue to work for you as long as you ask them to. Fitness, experience, and skill do trump gear. You don't NEED anything new... until you do. Be safe out there.


I had a binding break on me in 1998, luckily I was young enough that it didn't tear everything to bits. You aren't wrong plastic can become brittle, ex. I grabbed an old pair of goggle's yesterday and they snapped before I even got on the hill. So yeah old gear is dangerous. But the gear I was on in 98 wasnt old just cheap. I'd recommend an ancient pair of Salomon bindings over alot of other things to someone on a budget but of course there are risks.


----------

